# Just Sold the 2 828s



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just sold my 2 828 Yamahas, had a old school guy here today wanted them real bad, he already has 2 older 624 yamahas, and few 828's ,but the 828 yamahas he has he modified the engines, took stock ones off and put a 13hp engine on one and the other one he put a 15hp engine on it, you should here and see that thing throw the snow, the engines came from princess auto, people say they are no good but he had no trouble with them they are honda knock off engines made by Powerfist, he's going to take the 2 yamahas and put 15 hps on them , hes an old school Yamaha collector so with a bit of convincing me and the dollar amout he offered they were gone in a flash, told me to bring my new egg beater 624 yamaha to him and he would put a 13hp on for me, lol


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

omg ! swapping real yammi engines for those other ones !!! thats just wrong ! now if they had b&s or techs originally, that would be ok. lol :roll3yes:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Part of the whole ~blue envy~ is their block


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If the engines were terminal, then I might understand the swap. But a running machine...?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Part of the whole ~blue envy~ is their block


 ^^yep ! 

chaulky, why dont ya buy some of those surplus yammi engines and bring one or four here to N.S when ya come to visit your sister !! i think a yamaha powered vintage ariens would have a very unique cool factor !


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> ^^yep !
> 
> chaulky, why dont ya buy some of those surplus yammi engines and bring one or four here to N.S when ya come to visit your sister !! i think a yamaha powered vintage ariens would have a very unique cool factor !


YES LOL I will keep an eye out for the engines lol


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

PLZ do !!! i would trade 5 chondas for one real yammi !


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

So those Yamaha guy really to hoard them!! LOL
I thought also that the motor was the prize. Really the whole machine was what was worth having.. 
Each there own..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't suppose he slows down too much at EODs. Wonder what the weakest link is when you up the power like that. He must be going through shear pins like crazy!!!


----------

